# Found a few Murrays while antiquing in SoConn



## Jim Barnard (Nov 1, 2019)

The Ladies "Jet Fire X65 is in stunning condition...excepting for the missing tank. I grabbed her to be a wheel doner but am struggling with parting her out. She is just too nice!






A mark left on the frame from the tanks batteries...




This steel tanked Flight Liner will clean up nicely. I hope to get the white paint off the seat and speedo.
























Found this chopper last week. Has a frame break so I will not be keeping. That is a shame as the bike is pretty nice.




I think I will sell the 70 Honda 450 scrambler. It has been on the lift for 18 months and I guess I am not that interested,


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2019)

Whatcha want for the Chopper?

I can’t afford the Scrambler, so I won’t even ask...


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Whatcha want for the Chopper?
> 
> I can’t afford the Scrambler, so I won’t even ask...



A gentleman an hour from here is saying he will come by to see it at $800. 

The Honda should fetch $4K or so? She looks very nice and is original paint and chrome...

Jim


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 3, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> The Ladies "Jet Fire X65 is in stunning condition...excepting for the missing tank. I grabbed her to be a wheel doner but am struggling with parting her out. She is just too nice!
> 
> View attachment 1089209
> 
> ...




The boys bike cleaned up nicely!








The old touch up was not even close. I compounded it to a "lesser offensive". 




The twin lower tubes have different radius'. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Barebo (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm digging that T100R Daytona!


----------



## Vetteman61 (Jun 13, 2020)

Could you show me how the carriage bolt that tightens the rear seat mounts through the hole for the rear carrier rack?  I'm wanting to get a carrier rack for my bike, which has a carriage bolt, but all the braces that I've seen that mount to the seat have round holes, which wouldn't allow the carriage bolt to work.  

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2020)

Vetteman61 said:


> Could you show me how the carriage bolt that tightens the rear seat mounts through the hole for the rear carrier rack?  I'm wanting to get a carrier rack for my bike, which has a carriage bolt, but all the braces that I've seen that mount to the seat have round holes, which wouldn't allow the carriage bolt to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon




I personally have never seen a bike with a carriage bolt for a seat tube binder. Maybe a keyed round/oval head bolt, but not a carriage bolt.


----------



## phantom (Jun 13, 2020)

Love the Scrambler....I had a 305 Scrambler in 67


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 3, 2020)

Vetteman61 said:


> Could you show me how the carriage bolt that tightens the rear seat mounts through the hole for the rear carrier rack?  I'm wanting to get a carrier rack for my bike, which has a carriage bolt, but all the braces that I've seen that mount to the seat have round holes, which wouldn't allow the carriage bolt to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon



Carriage bolts for bicycle seat clamps have a deeper shoulder on them that will extend through the rack and clamp on one side.


----------

